# ASUS Customer Services



## SW9 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey Dudes,

Thought I should share this,
Bought the original Nexus 7 tab from ebuyer (no probs with them). Lovely tablet but the battery life started losing it a bit (wouldnt power on and stuff, and wouldnt would even power on when plugged into the mains).
Anyway, booked a collection for it to be picked up by UPS before 12. Got to 3 pm and thought fuck this they aren't coming so went to get some beers. Walked past the bookies and saw the UPS guy in there so I went in and said to him "Hey man, aren't you meant to be picking up my package" and he said "yeah man but i have bets on three horses". Not Asus' fault. Thought it was funny, he came at about 5 and his horses lost.
Anyway few days later they asked for proof of purchase, I said "Yeah I have I have forwarded you the email from ebuyer with my proof of purchase". They said that was cool. 
A week later I asked them what was going on and they said they cant accept an email as proof of purchase as it can be edited as to when I bought it. 
"Jesus man" I said and then they said they needed it to be sent as an attachment. Thought to myself "This is a bit strange but ok". So saved the email as HTML and sent it again.
Then they said that I need to contact the service center. At this point I was starting to lose it a bit but I wanted my tablet back so I carried on doing whatever they said and tried to keep my cool. U get me? 
Then I get a letter and a bill for £50 minimum and a phonecall saying to ignore the letter.
4 weeks went buy, being constantly told to call this dude, that dude and some guy in Holland. (All on premium rate numbers from a mobile). 
So after days and days of going back and forth their reasoning was that an email or html can easily be edited so they wanted me to print out the original ebuyer email and scan it in as that cant be edited. WTF!!!!!!!!!!! 
I then started to totally lose it with them and not swearing but just using words such as moronic and stuff.
Just had a call and they have requested a FUCKING VIDEO OF ME OPENING UP THE ORIGINAL EMAIL FROM EBUYER.
Told them to do one, then got a call saying I need to supply evidence in fucking microsoft paint.

Seriously WTF

FUCK YOU ASUS


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 25, 2013)

Do you have these as emails? They need to be shared...


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 25, 2013)

Your dispute should be with the retailer. Asus owe you nothing.


----------



## SW9 (Nov 25, 2013)

The warranty is with Asus according to both ebuyer and asus


----------



## dervish (Nov 25, 2013)

Are you in contact with David Thorne?


----------



## SW9 (Nov 25, 2013)

I know of him but I don't know him.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 25, 2013)

SW9 said:


> The warranty is with Asus according to both ebuyer and asus



They would say that. How long ago did you buy it?


----------



## dervish (Nov 25, 2013)

This guy. Be very glad you are not talking to him.


----------



## SW9 (Nov 25, 2013)

the date i sent it back was 364 day after purchase. They are cool with that.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 25, 2013)

What do Trading Standards say?


----------



## SW9 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey everyone, Asus are reading this. Say hello.
Big up the Urban Crew.
Still no tablet by the way.

SW9


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 4, 2013)

SW9 said:


> Hey everyone, Asus are reading this. Say hello.
> Big up the Urban Crew.
> Still no tablet by the way.
> 
> SW9



Why would Asus be reading this? Is everything OK? Your OP and this reply sound a little..._out there_. Have you taken anything today?


----------



## SW9 (Dec 4, 2013)

No, but been on the phone to customer services and they are reading this thread X

SW9


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello ASUS. My eeepad transformer is still awesome, cheers


----------



## SW9 (Dec 5, 2013)

I just want this sorted. 
Sorry for the the boring thread.

Sw9


----------



## Cid (Dec 5, 2013)

Why can you not just get ebuyer to confirm the purchase?


----------



## sim667 (Dec 6, 2013)

Basically they want you to buy a new one. Electronics company in acting like cunts shocker.


----------



## SW9 (Dec 6, 2013)

They have done Cid, sent a pdf straight prom Ebuyer yesterday. Still not good enough.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2013)

I've read loads of really bad reviews for Asus Customer Services on various websites.  I'm sure Asus read all those websites though


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Dec 10, 2013)

Did you pay by credit card?


----------



## mauvais (Dec 10, 2013)

SW9 said:


> told them to do one, then got a call saying I need to supply evidence in fucking microsoft paint.


Oh come on, this is too good to pass up. I don't have the time though.


----------



## snadge (Dec 10, 2013)




----------

